

Ask HN: How does URL Droplet work? - samrat

http://urldroplet.com
======
tobylane
Wget/curl the page you give, curl login to dropbox, curl upload the page and
the credentials from the login.

~~~
samrat
How does Dropbox let you run these commands?

~~~
senko
The user has to log in with Dropbox. The web app can then use Dropbox API
(<https://www.dropbox.com/developers>). (Edit: capitalization)

